# HGVC King Land at Waikoloa



## DEROS (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

Got this from a sales rep from HGVC.  It is the HGVC King Land at Waikoloa HI.  It opens in 2008 with the club house opening in 2009.


2br Gold (8,700 points)   $29,700  +  $695 closing costs =   $30,395 total   

1Br Platinum ( 9,300 pts)   $32,500  +  $695 closing costs  =   $33,195 total


11,000 Bonus points  for the 2 bd & 13,000 Bonus points for the 1 bd

DEROS


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update and info.

And FYI, there is a Hotel-based Timeshare Systems here on TUG dedicated to HGVC, Starwood, etc.

Kurt


----------



## jlee2070 (Jul 25, 2007)

DEROS said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.
> 
> Got this from a sales rep from HGVC.  It is the HGVC King Land at Waikoloa HI.  It opens in 2008 with the club house opening in 2009.
> 
> ...



Wow, so this resort must have a higher point structure...

2br Gold is "normally" 5K points and 1 br Plat is "normally" 4800 points...

I take this as a trend for HGVC and their way of devaluating their points...


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 25, 2007)

They probably have the same point values which the first HGVC - Waikoloa has. They still have the old pt structure, it just that they have 3 kinds of rooms. Regular, Plus & Premier rooms. So you can use your 7000 HGVC pts to go to the resort, you'll just get a regular 2 bd room and not the premier room.

PS we had a regular 2 bd room at HGVC waikoloa in Sept 2006 and loved it. It was the first floor but had a great patio which we would have missed if we had the 3rd floor.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't think so...

For GOLD WEEK - The current structure is (from their current Members Guide):

For the HGVC Waikoloa.

2BR (regular) is 5000
2BR (PLUS) is 5800
2BR (Premier) is 7000

The initial posting was for GOLD WEEK (weeks 19 to 22 and 36 to 41)!!!

While you can use your points in the new resort, it appears that it will cost you more points...  Like it does at NY and HHV Waikikian...


----------



## DEROS (Jul 26, 2007)

*Interesting points*

Just looking more at the point structure the $/point is lower than HGVC Waikoloa, if you don't consider the season.

HGVC Waikoloa Platinum
7,000 pts  $40,000 $5.77/pt
8,400 pts  $41,900 $4.98/pt
9,600 pts  $50,900 $5.30/pt

HGVC King Land at Waikoloa
2br Gold (8,700 points) $29,700 $3.41/pt
1Br Platinum ( 9,300 pts) $32,500 $3.49/pt

If all you care is the points, and you where willing to buy from the Developer, then buying the 1 Br Platinum King Land is cheaper than the 2 Br Platinum at Waikoloa.  Buying the 2br Gold at King Land gets you more points and cheaper than the  2 br Platinum Waikoloa.

DEROS


----------



## myip (Jul 26, 2007)

Did you get the price and point correct.  This is the info that I have.

1 bedroom Premier Platinum 12,600  $48,600 $1,121.73 Maint
1 bedroom Premier Gold        8700    $31,600 $1121.73 Maint

2bedroom Plus  platinum  12,600    $45,700  $1367.34 
2bedroom Plus gold         8700       $29,700 $1367.34

2 bedroom Preimier Platinum 14,400 $60,900 $1367.34

The info,i got is dated June 24, 07 --- they soldout on 1 bedroomplus, only premier unit.  left.


----------



## myip (Jul 26, 2007)

does HGVC King Land at Waikoloa have access to Hilton Hotel pool?


----------



## DEROS (Jul 26, 2007)

myip said:


> Did you get the price and point correct.  This is the info that I have.
> 
> 1 bedroom Premier Platinum 12,600  $48,600 $1,121.73 Maint
> 1 bedroom Premier Gold        8700    $31,600 $1121.73 Maint
> ...



That is what was emailed to me as of 23 July 07.  Unless HGVC is giving me a discount because I rescinded my contract for HGVC Waikoloa.  But, I was told by the sales rep that HGVC does not discount.

DEROS


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 26, 2007)

Kings land isn't opening any buildings for at least 1 year. We were told that after the resort is built that none of the HGVC ( Kings Land, Waikoloa or Bay Club) will be able to use the Hilton hotel pools for free. This is because Kings Land is going to be building a huge pool complex within the resort. 

The question is, Will HGVC-Waikoloa and the Bay Club be able to use Kings Lands pools?


PS  How can a mega resort which isn't even built yet be sold out of a room type?


			
				myip said:
			
		

> The info,i got is dated June 24, 07 --- they soldout on 1 bedroomplus, only premier unit. left


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 26, 2007)

Grand Waikikian penthouse units sold out as well.....2br and 3br.


----------



## myip (Jul 26, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Kings land isn't opening any buildings for at least 1 year. We were told that after the resort is built that none of the HGVC ( Kings Land, Waikoloa or Bay Club) will be able to use the Hilton hotel pools for free. This is because Kings Land is going to be building a huge pool complex within the resort.
> 
> The question is, Will HGVC-Waikoloa and the Bay Club be able to use Kings Lands pools?
> 
> ...



There are only few 1 bedroom units.  Most of it are 2 bedroom.


----------



## DEROS (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Kings land isn't opening any buildings for at least 1 year. We were told that after the resort is built that none of the HGVC ( Kings Land, Waikoloa or Bay Club) will be able to use the Hilton hotel pools for free. This is because Kings Land is going to be building a huge pool complex within the resort.
> 
> The question is, Will HGVC-Waikoloa and the Bay Club be able to use Kings Lands pools?
> 
> ...




It depends on the MF.  If MF goes up in the HGVC-Waikoloa to help pay for the maintenance of the pool complex, then yes.   

The Bay Club has to pay to use the Hilton Waikoloa pool, I would assume they would have to pay to use the new Kings Land pool.

It all has to do with HGVC developing Waikoloa and Kings Land, where Bay Club is a management contract, which the contract could be terminated by either party.

DEROS


----------



## DEROS (Jul 29, 2007)

*Disclosure Statement*



Bill4728 said:


> We were told that after the resort is built that none of the HGVC ( Kings Land, Waikoloa or Bay Club) will be able to use the Hilton hotel pools for free. This is because Kings Land is going to be building a huge pool complex within the resort.



I was reading the Hawaii Disclosure Statement for Kohala Coast Vacation Suites (HGVC Waikoloa) and they have a contract with Hilton Waikoloa for Pool use until March 31, 2019.  So at least for the mean time HGVC Waikoloa will be able to use the Hilton pools.  Nothing about exceptions, i.e contract will be canceled when the mega pool is open in Kings Land.  

Lets see if HGVC trys to slip a amendment for membership/board approval to break the contract.

DEROS


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 30, 2007)

There will be a series of HGVC resorts, this property, the New York property and the new Honolulu property that are going to be new properties with many additional benefits.  These properties will be much more expensive properties, with higher maintenance fees.  As a result, the point value for the unit will be higher.  Must of my buyers are happy that these properties will be added and will accept that these require higher points as they should be incredible properties in highly demanded locations.  The pool areas of this property as well as the Honolulu property are supposed to be incredible.


----------

